# How does your Inferior Function Manifest through your Enneagram Type?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

^ Title says it all.

Feel free to be as long-winded and specific as you want.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting. I'm not entirely sure this is how it had manifested, just guessing, but I think.. My inferior, Se, showed up through my e-type, 4w5 sx/sp, by going for the _other_ guy. I was scared of being with the people I had strong mutual attractions for, and instead fell into someone else's arms too easily. Actually - letting them fall into _my_ arms. I guess it was some sense of control that made it feel safer, because I didn't feel I was as vulnerable and prone to yaddyaddy with the people I actually wanted. I think Se made me explore Se things too soon too or in the wrong settings with the wrong people. The only people I've been sexual with were people I didn't even consider being with for the long haul. These were people I actually_ knew_ I wouldn't be seeing in the next month.

It's affected other sides besides my romantic one as well. I would say, diving into experiences like drugs without thinking about it much, not being as cautious as I would have been. My self-image for the most part was wrapped around more S-like things, like being physically fearless in certain situations, and always having something to say back/shoot back like Se-Ti. A prominent way it showed up in my wing5 was my extensive knowledge about sex and all the terminology and stuff, lol. Then I was in a love-hatehatehate relationship with a lot of Se-related things like food, my physical image, etc. It wasn't who I wanted to be or something.

Oh yeh, it was pretty horrible.

edit - Oh wait, were you talking about the unhealthy side of your inferior? :shocked::laughing:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Inferior Se is a no-brainer through type 5.

I deny immersion in the sensed reality in favor of my concept of it. My conceptual understanding gives me the sense of intellectual power over it, like I can see all its workings in clarity from a removed standpoint without having to dig in and experience life consciously through the plain but encompassing (hence intruding, frightening) Se perspective.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

Inferior Ne, type 6.

They're beautiful to watch together on a bad day. Like the perfect couple.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Inferior Te and counterphobic phases. Which is which? It gets very confusing X10.
But when inferior Te kicks, I get all directive, bossy, legalistic, authoritative. And when I go CP, er maybe the same? I think i'm mostly on the CP side and if that's right then it explains why I feel like i'm more in touch with Te but even i'm just getting confused over this one .


----------



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

Inferior Se and Type 9.

Daydreaming, and resistance to engaging in the concrete sensation of reality. Though I have a bit of an Se-fetish and actually really enjoy being forced to engage with it directly. Main way I've seen it manifest is as a lot of difficulty getting into art, but really enjoying the focus shift that happens when I do so. Like being immersed in the experience of an artwork, which flows most easily through being asked to give an artwork my full attention for an art critique.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

I think my whole tritype can be seen forming a very reasonable combination with my CFs. For some time now I've typed myself as ENFP and 6w7 1w2 2w3 (I cannot put those last two in order and it doesn't even really matter). To me, inferior Si looks a lot like self-preservation instinct in certain areas which has really confused me with instinct typing.


*Inferior Si with*

** 6w7:* At my worst, I can be awfully *hypochondriac* and fearful about completely harmless things and body sensations to which in general I don't normally even pay attention to. When I notice something "alarming", I want to know what my sensation is really about, I want to know whether it is something that I should be worried about or not. I can search and read information about it or even consult a professional. I could also become paranoid about external world and many ways it could harm myself. At those occasions I could be (in my thoughts at least, usually not visibly) chaotic, nervous and suspicious because of stupid little things knowing myself I'm being completely ridiculous.

** 1w2:* I don't take this one so negatively but anyway, I can be precise about *organization*. I love to organize and categorize things like my DVDs, books, laundry, pencils etc. to make it beautiful and in general, I really hate mess. The day I moved out on my own was one of the happiest ones in my life and one of the reasons was that after that I could have total control (well, _almost _total; I moved in with my SO) over my own place. Of course mess is created all the time by myself too no matter what I do but at least at the end of the day it needs to be sorted out and I want to do it myself. I don't even care if it's a bit dirty (that I often don't even notice) but it has to be organized and pretty. All this is especially true if I get visitors. I would never allow others see how messy I can be, I'm very sensitive about it, I must give the impression that my home is neat and organized. And there are many other ways I can be such a perfectionist. Or slightly compulsive. I might want to eat my food in a particular order or something like that.

** 2w3:* I have a soft spot related to my *sense of style*. I really like my own style, in clothing and decorating and art, and wouldn't want to make too big sacrifices there for anyone anymore. I just please myself with that and really enjoy it but I'm still not that confident whether I please others with my style related choices. I find it absolutely horrible to have even slightly negative critic about it from someone I'd really want to love it. Of course I cannot change to be something I'm not but it always makes me feel really vulnerable when it is not taken positively by people I truly care about. I'd like people to find me and my own style attractive, I'm vain and I want to be admired and praised. Especially with my SO that's essential. I've nearly broke up with him because he'd prefer me to have a slightly different style and likes and that's just something I feel I cannot tolerate in a relationship. I want to be appreciated as who I am, otherwise it is just meaningless altogether.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Inferior Fe and Type 9--I dream a lot about connecting with others, but I'm paralyzed by the thought of not doing it right (there's that 1 wing creeping in) or of accidentally offending others, so I don't actually do it. Which feeds into more daydreaming about the subject and more inaction.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm a 9w1 with inferior Fe. I think they can work together like this for me: Like Ellis Bell I might daydream about connecting with others, but not actually try for it for fear I'll be bothering them (or else-wise repelling them) to reach out, or that they aren't that interested in me or won't be -- so the nervousness (to whatever extent it's hitting) is just about the fear of eventual rejection from making the wrong moves and/or of not being cut-out to fit in.


During rougher patches I've noticed I might feel like no one outside a few individuals want me and I don't fit in anywhere (and it may feel like I won't be). While my rational side can recognize they're darkened emotions speaking, the feelings are still there and can still take an impact I just gotta go against, lol.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Apathy. :wink:

I'll elaborate some more later.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Inferior Fe, cp6w7-8w7-4w5sx

- Never -quiiite- certain how someone feels about me, and the sx added, can create real issues in trusting my romantic partner. 

- I can be a bull in a china shop then worry about the mess I made, but really not understand _why_ everyone's so uptight, just that they are in fact mad. And sure, I care about it. 

So, its like Fe malfunction, or just derp, and then it creates worry.. particularly in close relationships.

I frequently worry about "have I hurt/offended them.."


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Flatliner said:


> Inferior Se is a no-brainer through type 5.
> 
> I deny immersion in the sensed reality in favor of my concept of it. My conceptual understanding gives me the sense of intellectual power over it, like I can see all its workings in clarity from a removed standpoint without having to dig in and experience life consciously through the plain but encompassing (hence intruding, frightening) Se perspective.


After I figured out about my actual inferior, this pretty much.

I've been thinking about how I'd depict myself functionally through the enneagram and it'd look like this:








@madhatter where would you put yourself according to this chart?


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Pavane said:


> Apathy. :wink:


*Explanation:*

I think that inferior Fi can manifest through indolence and apathy. 9s can become strangers to their inner worlds when they numb themselves to everything, just like inferior Fi has little experience in dealing with emotions. 9s, when at average or unhealthy levels, don't often voice their concerns or feelings about something. When in the grip of the inferior if not in general, Te dominants can have a tendency to cut themselves off from their emotions and things they "should" care about. This can give others around them the impression of being calm and undisturbed, when inside that doesn't seem to be the case. When 9s finally erupt in a display of fireworks, it is quite similar to the way a generally cold or lukewarm person just loses it and seemingly goes off without reason. 

With the w8 and a 6w5 fix, I'd say that the "blase, tough guy" act comes out a bit too.


----------



## DoctorYikes (Nov 22, 2010)

Inferior Fe with Type 8.

Yeah, works pretty well. Er, 'fits', anyway. It doesn't 'work' worth a crap most of the time, being Inferior.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I get angry and a little crazy with people who can't accept anyone different than them. My own parents have some problems with that (with me) but not as much as many of the people I deal with on the internet.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

cp 6w7 with inferior Te

Control is the main factor here, especially regarding my environment. As an INFP, I'm obviously pretty idealistic; I generally know what I want and recognize it clearly when I come across it. My problem is actively going after and achieving it. See, the outside world is really difficult for me to navigate. You need to actually do stuff and experience and make mistakes in order to figure most things out, but I take pains to avoid regret and messes and conflict because they cause me so much anxiety. Instead I retreat to my head and rely on extensive knowledge to reduce risk so that I can essentially "get it right the first time." I basically research the shit out of anything I do before starting to protect myself. This keeps me safe and is how I manifest my Enneagram type.

As far as MBTI is concerned, I basically have two choices when dealing with the world: Ne and Te. Ne manifests as the manic curiosity that fuels the above mentioned research (it's also helpful for procrastination purposes, but I find that's more my w7 kicking in). I'm genuinely driven to learn EVERYTHING about a subject and collect as much information as possible. The problem is that I don't follow through with Ne enough to go out and actually experience the world in all its scary, adventurous glory (which is what I really need). I'm not comfortable letting go and immersing myself in pure Perceptive function. Instead I try to use my mind to plan and control what's happening to me. I'll make extensive to do lists and diagrams, plan out scenarios in my mind, get inflexible and irritable and nitpicky when things don't go my way. It's a very rudimentary and ineffectual way to use Te, especially since I am laughably bad at actually accomplishing anything concrete, but in my mind it's the only sure way to avoid danger.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

inferior Si and stress 1 go together pretty predictably. I get bitchy, dogmatic, rigid, judgmental and not wanting to change any of my (sometimes blatantly unreasonable) preferences


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Inf Si and 9 for me show best when I avoid doing what needs to be done by getting distracted with being _unbelievably _anal about getting minor insignificant aspects perfect before I can focus on the big picture and get anything relevant done. Like *TOTALLY* perfect. 

My 9 stress instinct is to distract myself from what needs to be looked at if I feel like there are too many things that need to be done, to not allow myself to feel uncomfortable, it's avoidance of all the pressures by not allowing myself to focus on reality, my Si kicks in and uses that to get all Mr Organisation.

I literally struggle to focus if the space I'm in isn't pristine, my desk at work often gets comments with good humour and a hint of realness directed towards me such as "I worry about anyone who keeps a desk like yours, it's just not natural!", I'm not OCD however it wouldn't surprise me if some co-workers presume I am, honestly I have only met one person who was more anal about their workspace than me and he was an ESFJ _who did have OCD_. As a Ne dom, it really shouldn't be natural, but the more stressed I am, the more I waste time on organising and perfection.


----------



## rabbitofkaz (Sep 19, 2012)

Inferior Fe, 9w8. I want to reach out, to connect emotionally the way Fe dom/aux seems to do so easily. As a 9 I want to connect deeply and even merge with the ones I truly care about. But even talking about my own feelings is very difficult, let alone communicating them in a timely and appropriate way. Being type 9 means that I am probably more motivated to try to use my inferior Fe than I would be if I was a different enneagram type. I fail a lot, and feel inadequate a lot, but I'm endlessly motivated to keep trying


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Inferior Se here *

-I live in my own fantasy, in my own abstract and idealized reality; I have a hard time adapting myself to the objective reality around me. Consequently, I struggle a lot when it comes to transform my idealized future and vision (Ni) into a tangible reality (Se) - and the worst part is that I don't see anything else (neither consider other possibilities) besides that same future. Enneagramly speaking, I have a really* strong connection to the frustration triad* (4 and 1 fixes + w7). 

-I barely care about my body needs, and I am *Sp last*. I have always been under-weighted and I used to sleep around 3 hours per night. I have a chaotic relationship with my own body (part of this happens since I am always closed up in my mind) and because of that I am prone to hypochondriac attacks lol. 

-Inferior Se grips make me look like an *unhealthy 7*: I start over-indulging in pleasures, over-eating (and strangely enough, I don't even notice it), over-drinking (specially soda *sugar4eva* ), endless hedonism and pleasure. I will only pursuit the brutal escape from reality, without much concern for anything else.


----------



## Umber (Jun 17, 2012)

Inferior Te and 5w6. 

You are here and I am there. I've burnt every bridge which leads to my lair, so don't even try finding it. Buried all the slaves with me in my tomb. I am an evil genius! I have escaped the bonds of your measly humanity! So what I'm saying is that I'm indestructible...

...No Mr. Burns even the slightest breeze could...

...Indestructible...


----------



## Random Ness (Oct 13, 2010)

6, inferior Se. The real world is scary and I want no part in it. Instead, I will keep sifting through PerC on my phone.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

When stressed. Inferior Se manifests.

Paired with 9's defense mechanism Narcotization and me being an Sp 9, when I'm stressed or something bad has happened or there are some loss, I do and react like this:

-Splurge on eating expensive foods. I enjoy it and indulge in it, somehow it alleviates temporarily my bad mood or disposition.
-I usually change my hairstyle or buy new clothes, or have a new nail polish. Having a new look is refreshing. Maybe by changing it, a new hope and a new chapter will emerge. I'm hoping for a positive change.
-Watching tv. - usually I watch for long hours but not really paying attention to it. Just like reading without understanding. 
-I sleep. If a situation is really that extremely worse, I either sleep for very long period of time, or cannot sleep at all, just like having an insomnia.
-I clean the house _thoroughly. _Like every inch in the house is clean. When I clean people would say, "It's a miracle!" "I wish you're always stressed!" It's much like totally a form of distraction.
-I listen to music, sad songs preferably and indulge in it. My 4-fix usually emerges and I'm being melancholic.
-I masturbate. And think of wild wild sex. The oxytocin and dopamine release relaxes my body.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been noticing the interaction between being inferior-Se and SP-first. Inferior-Se seems to panic when I pay too much attention to reality, to my body, to my mortality; my mind is the important part, my body is the vessel. But being SP-first means (for me) I'm constantly worried about my health, I compulsively pay attention to that stuff. At times, I end up in a sort of loop, bouncing between caring and not caring. I have a slight problem with (non-clinical) hypochondria, when I really just want to simply be aware. "Real food" has been my latest obsession and I have to be conscious of not going overboard with it.

Odd that I never really noticed this before, but it's definitely been a reoccurring thing.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

LeaT said:


> madhatter where would you put yourself according to this chart?


TiNi on 5, Se on 3, 8 and 7. Inferior-Fe would also be on type 5 for me, but for the unhealthier aspects of type 5.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> -I clean the house _thoroughly. _Like every inch in the house is clean. When I clean people would say, "It's a miracle!" "I wish you're always stressed!" It's much like totally a form of distraction.


I think the only time I ever clean my apartment in this manner too is when I'm really stressed out. I wouldn't even call it thoroughly, it's kind of OCD-ish. Every stain and stuff has to go away. I wish I could do it more often than when stressed out though.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

*Disclaimer: I am not entirely sure my MBTI type. I'm pretty sure that I'm an INXP, although I have also typed as an INTJ, INFJ and ENTP; so I'm hoping that someone can figure it out from this post. I make decisions though deductive logic and reasoning but am usually aware of what other people are feeling. Also, I cannot relate to the vast majority of posts in either the 4 or INFP forums.*

As a core 5(w4), when I either get really stressed out and lack sufficient time to recharge and/or am extremely upset about something, I suppress my feelings and retreat into my head. I basically do whatever it takes to keep them at bay; this can involve either overdoing or underdoing basically anything. I may overeat or practically starve myself, overspend, over exercise or force myself to stay awake either by reading, doing stuff on the internet, watching TV, etc. until I crash from utter exhaustion. Conversely, I may take any number of nutraceuticals throughout the day to keep myself asleep. My reasoning is that delaying the emotions will make them less intense and therefore less threatening but this is a hellish way to live.

If I have suppressed my feeling for long enough, I become paralyzed and retreat into my head. When I do this, I forget my bodily needs and escape into my thoughts. If I stay in this state for long enough, I can become disconnected from my body, even become depersonalised and dissociate. It's almost as if, nothing worthwhile exists outside of my head.

Years ago, I had a nervous breakdown. It started with me having disturbing intrusive thoughts, eventually evolving into both depersonalisation and derealisation and ultimately, to excruciating and compulsive non-stop hysterical panic attacks that went on for weeks on end. Another time, I experience such a degree of helplessness, is in 2008, when I was released from the hospital after developing a serious infection and the hospital staff wanted me to go into a pharmacy to purchase antibiotics - despite the fact that I was drugged out of my mind from Oxycodone. Another time was immediately after my dad had died and his doctor insisted that I take the bus and go home - even though I was in visible shock and unable to function. 

Back then I was totally unable to assert myself and not only persuaded myself that I had the power to make my negative feelings disappear; I was even able to magically convince myself that that didn't even exist. I learned overtime that I had to assert and defend myself and that suppressing my emotions was no real solution. I am usually very aware of myself and my surroundings unless I sense a relentless and overwhelming onslaught of negative feelings about to invade me.

Would this be an example of inferior fe and that I did in fact type myself correctly as an INTP?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

NichirenWarrior said:


> As a core 5(w4), when I either get really stressed out and lack sufficient time to recharge and/or am extremely upset about something, I suppress my feelings and retreat into my head. I basically do whatever it takes to keep them at bay; this can involve either overdoing or underdoing basically anything. I may overeat or practically starve myself, overspend, over exercise or force myself to stay awake either by reading, doing stuff on the internet, watching TV, etc. until I crash from utter exhaustion. Conversely, I may take any number of nutraceuticals throughout the day to keep myself asleep. My reasoning is that delaying the emotions will make them less intense and therefore less threatening but this is a hellish way to live.


I've read this was a stereotypical inferior-Se response, which overlaps with 5->7 a bit on the surface:


> Overdoing gratification of the senses is a commonly mentioned behavior for INTJs and INFJs in the grip of their inferior function.They may overeat or binge.They see themselves as obsessively doing harm to their bodies. A typical “tactic” is to overindulge compulsively and immediately thereafter—if not during the episode—berate themselves for their uncontrolled, shallow, destructive behavior.


http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html
In other words, you might be both 5 and INxJ, you might be INxJ and not 5, or you might be 5 and not INxJ.

Here's the inferior-Fe article: http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html

EDIT: If I may, perhaps INFJ 9?


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> I've read this was a stereotypical inferior-Se response, which overlaps with 5->7 a bit on the surface:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html
> In other words, you might be both 5 and INxJ, you might be INxJ and not 5, or you might be 5 and not INxJ.
> ...


I have thought of the possibility of INFJ except I am extremely disorganised and always do things at the last moment. Also my P is very highly developed. However, I get frustrated with people who think their thoughts out loud, can't ever make up their minds and meander all over the place. 

I really don't relate to 9 as I don't put others' needs before mine and I am always painfully and hyper-consciously aware of what is happening to me at all times. Also, I am far more likely to avoid other people then to merge with them. I usually feel a sense of separateness from others and I view all of my interactions both with other people and in the external world as if I was continually watching myself watch myself. That's why interactions with other people are so stressful for me because I can't stop observing myself I tried. If other people are watching me, that I am unable to be myself - even with close friends. I always feel like I am playing some kind of role. I can only be myself when alone away from everyone.

ETA: I read the article on INTJS/INFJs and its sounds more like me that either the INTP or INFP ones. Is it possible to be a flexible and open minded INFJ/INTJ? I should also add that my breakdown occurred when I was in a foreign country where I was unable to sleep, had no appetite and lost weight.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

@NichirenWarrior, I am not an MBTI "expert," nor is this the thread for it... But yes. I am a messy, flexible, open-minded INTJ. You can be a messy, flexible, open-minded INFJ. Don't put that much emphasis on the dichotomies; INxJs are perceiving-dominant.

As for why I suggested 9, I thought I saw 9 -> 6 panicking with inferior-Se overindulgence. I think quite a few 9s would agree that they're not particularly helpful, unaware, and close to others. Particularly sp/sx 9w1. But, again, this isn't the thread for it, so this is where I will stop, and simply encourage you to keep looking


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Paradigm said:


> @NichirenWarrior, I am not an MBTI "expert," nor is this the thread for it... But yes. I am a messy, flexible, open-minded INTJ. You can be a messy, flexible, open-minded INFJ. Don't put that much emphasis on the dichotomies; INxJs are perceiving-dominant.
> 
> As for why I suggested 9, I thought I saw 9 -> 6 panicking with inferior-Se overindulgence. *I think quite a few 9s would agree that they're not particularly helpful, unaware, and close to others.* Particularly sp/sx 9w1. But, again, this isn't the thread for it, so this is where I will stop, and simply encourage you to keep looking


I did not ask for help in determining my Enneatype, only my MBTI type and I consider your advice extremely insightful on that, but being open minded I always value other peoples insights on it, whether I have asked for it or not. However, if someone persists in trying to convince of something that I have already disputed, I will always maintain my original position on it. I understand how you see 9 -> 6 paradigm but I see the 5->7 influence more clearly in my case. 

I have suffered the consequences of being unable to choose between different desireable alternatives. For example, I once enrolled in two University summer courses as well as Jazz and Tap. I soon realised that I had overextended myself and needed to drop one of the dance classes. I couldn't make up my mind and wound up spraining my ankle and was forced to attend my academic courses in crutches.

I also never said that I was either "unhelpful, unaware or not close to others"; what I _did_ say was although I could be highly empathic and extremely _aware_ of my environment; I usually put my needs before others and despite feeling very close to some people, *due to my inability to experience myself in the moment by always looking outside myself in social interactions*; I nevertheless felt separate _solely_ due to that and no other reason. I am an sp/sx/so and 9w1 is last in my tritype. 

ETA: I read the sp/sx 9 description and while I still don't think that means that I am a 9 rather than a 5; I did relate to most of it, except for this part:


> They take a passive role in relationships as if they were fully merged with the universe's agenda to let all things happen as they must.


I am neither passive and am always actively trying to influence my fate. I am very glad that being disorganized and being late all the time, doesn't necessarily preclude one from being an IXNJ. :happy


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

@NichirenWarrior, to be honest, I think you took my post too literally, especially considering how laconic I was being. Sorry if I hit any sore spots. I certainly wasn't _insisting_ on a type, nor did I intentionally imply that you're completely unhelpful and whatnot. I was simply following up on my last suggestion in very few words, and those words weren't trying to be extremely accurate.

I would like to respect the thread's topic, so please PM me if we need to talk this over.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

@Paradigm, I didn't intend to express my point of view quite so forcefully. :blushed:
I didn't really have so much a problem with you questioning my type; my issue was more the fact that you didn't want me to challenge your ideas. You didn't hit any "sore spots" at all by doing that and I don't believe I took it "literally". If I erroneously gave you that impression in my last post, I sincerely apologise as that was definitely _not_ my intention. 

When anyone proposes a theory to me, I tend to evaluate it and form my _own_ conclusions about it. All it really means is that I couldn't agree with it _conclusively_. 

ETA: I just want to make it clear to anyone reading my posts that I am not in anyway super sensy to someone questioning my enneatype or offering alternative interpretations. I am really not all that invested in it; although I do consider it to be pretty accurate.

*The only issue I have had in this thread is if someone offers a theory and then objects to my resolving said conclusion, in the context of where it arose.* I do respect the thread's topic; so this is the last I will say about this. 

I will be more than happy to discuss this further via PM if you like.


----------

